# Major issues Porting mobile number to Vodafone



## fionn789 (6 Jan 2010)

On Dec 18th I purchased a prepay sim card from Vodafone and requested to keep my existing number i.e porting from Meteor to Vodafone. I've done this before and it is normally a 2hour process max. Today 06Jan10 I am still not ported and Vodafone tell me that at least 3000 other people are affected. My phone number is in 'limbo' and this affects my business as well as personal contacts.
As their customer service has been at best, non existent, and at worst rude & unhelpful I am asking the AAM world if any of the other 2999 'new' vodafone customers are out there? If so can you please share any info that you may have gleaned from Vodafone as to what the problem is & when it will be resolved.

Vodafone Customer care have not replied to a detailed email that I sent 3 days ago following many visits to their stores in Cork & Dublin and also being left on hold to their customer care line.... so any info would be helpful.
Thanks in advance


----------

